# schwer / schwierig (German thread)



## korosul

Ich habe folgenden Satz gefunden:
"Das Schreiben der Ausgabefunktion ist in der Regel nicht schwer."
Waarum nicht schwierig. Kann mir jemand Beispiele geben wo di Unterschied zwischen schwierig und schwer deutlich wird?
Danke


----------



## Kajjo

"schwierig" wäre hier korrekt, "schwer" wird aber sehr häufig in gesprochener Sprache und Umgangssprache in dem Sinne von "schwierig" verwendet.

Verstanden wird beides gleich gut, schreiben sollte man eigentlich korrekt "schwierig".

schwer = nicht leicht (Gewicht)
schwierig = nicht leicht (Aufgabe)


----------



## cantante

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "schwierig" wäre hier korrekt, "schwer" wird aber sehr häufig in gesprochener Sprache und Umgangssprache in dem Sinne von "schwierig" verwendet.
> 
> Verstanden wird beides gleich gut, schreiben sollte man eigentlich korrekt "schwierig".
> 
> schwer = nicht leicht (Gewicht)
> schwierig = nicht leicht (Aufgabe)


 
Genau, Kajjo.

LG
Cantante


----------



## nic456

Was meint ihr dann zu

"Vater werden ist nicht schwer,
Vater sein dagegen sehr?"

Vox bovi, vox Rindvieh?


----------



## cantante

nic456 said:
			
		

> Was meint ihr dann zu
> 
> "Vater werden ist nicht schwer,
> Vater sein dagegen sehr?"
> 
> Vox bovi, vox Rindvieh?


 
Hallo Nic,
hier verhält es sich wie bei Liedtexten, der Reim ist wichtiger als die Grammatik ;-)

"schwierig" wäre natürlich richtig, reimt sich halt nicht.

LG
Cantante


----------



## DerKleineFreak

Man könnte beides gelten lassen. Immerhin wird in den meisten Regionen in Deutschland eh kein Unterschied gemacht. Verwende was du willst.


----------



## brucey

Doch, als Deutschlerner halte ich es für wichtig das man mindestens das lernt was eigentlich gasagt werden soll neben dem, was auch gebräuchlicher ist. Ich meine wenn ich in meinen Absätzen "man! das Buch war voll Krass, total der Hammer! weisst du?" schreibe dann kriege ich dafür (leider, es würde mehr Spass machen) keine Eins. Oder spreche ich nur "voll Mist"?


----------



## Whodunit

brucey said:
			
		

> Doch, als Deutschlerner halte ich es für wichtig*,* das*s* man mindestens das lernt*,* was eigentlich g*e*sagt werden soll*,* neben dem, was auch gebräuchlicher ist. Ich meine*,* wenn ich in meinen Absätzen "*M*an*n*! das Buch war voll *k*rass, total der Hammer! *W*eisst du?" schreibe*,* dann kriege ich dafür (leider, es würde mehr Spass machen) keine Eins. Oder spreche ich nur "voll Mist"?


 
Du hast ebenso Recht wie DerKleineFreak. Was du sagen willst, ist, dass du dich auf Slang und Umgangssprache beziehst. Was DerKleineFreak sagen will, ist, dass du Wörter, die sogar in modernen Nachschlagewerken als fast gleichberechtigt dargestellt werden, auch so äquivalent verwendet kannst. 

Aber natürlich ist es immer besser, die bessere Form zu verwenden.  Hier eben "schwierig".


----------



## Brioche

Kajjo said:
			
		

> "schwierig" wäre hier korrekt, "schwer" wird aber sehr häufig in gesprochener Sprache und Umgangssprache in dem Sinne von "schwierig" verwendet.
> 
> Verstanden wird beides gleich gut, schreiben sollte man eigentlich korrekt "schwierig".
> 
> schwer = nicht leicht (Gewicht)
> schwierig = nicht leicht (Aufgabe)


 
*Wahrig Deutsches Wörterbuch* scheint anderer Meinung zu sein.

*schwer:*
_von Gewicht; ein (bestimmtes) Gewicht habend_; 
_von großem Gewicht, lastend, drückend_ (Stein, Gepäck, <fig> Sorgen); _schwerfällig, unbeholfen, massig, massiv,_ (Pferd, Hand, Schritt, Bau); 
_mühsam, anstrengend, hard, ermüdend,_ (Arbeit, Geburt); 
_schwierig, nicht leicht, nicht leicht zu lösen_ (Aufgabe), _nicht leicht verständlich_ (Buch, Musik);
_ernst, schwerwiegend_ (Krankheit, Vergehen, Problem)
usw

*schwierig:*
_mühsam, schwer (zu bewerkstelligen), verzwickt, verwickelt;_
_heikel, schwer zu behandeln, zu erziehen_ (Mensch, Kind)
usw
 
Nach Wahrig ist schwere Aufgabe richtig.


----------



## nic456

deleted - see below


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Brioche,
hm, Deine Aussage "Wahrig scheint anderer Meinung zu sein" halte ich für verfehlt. Wie sollte Wahrig denn die beiden Wörter besser erklären als durch das jeweils andere Wort? Wahrig hat ja gerade die Erklärung unter "schwer" genauso gegeben, wie auch ich sie geschrieben hatte: schwierig...Aufgabe. Was erwartest Du noch von einem Lexikon? 

Natürlich darf man "schwer" auch zu Aufgaben sagen, es ist sogar völlig üblich in gesprochener Sprache (wie ich übrigens gleich angemerkt hatte). Der Wahrig kommentiert dies hier ja gar nicht weiter!

Ich bleibe dabei, daß im Schriftdeutsch der Erhalt und die Unterscheidung beider Wörter wünschenswert ist und einen gewissen Bildungsstand dokumentiert.

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Noch einige Beispiele:
"eine schwierige Entscheidung"
"eine schwierige Operation" (für den Chirurgen)
"verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade"
"besonders schwierige Passagen" (in der Musik, gemeint ist schwierig für den Spieler)
"schwere Musik" (tragend, anspruchsvoll)

Wissenschaftliche, offizielle oder juristische Text unterscheiden nahezu ausnahmslos korrekt zwischen schwierig und schwer. 

Kajjo


----------



## brucey

Danke Whodunit für die Rechtweisung


----------



## Brioche

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Hallo Brioche,
> hm, Deine Aussage "Wahrig scheint anderer Meinung zu sein" halte ich für verfehlt. Wie sollte Wahrig denn die beiden Wörter besser erklären als durch das jeweils andere Wort? Wahrig hat ja gerade die Erklärung unter "schwer" genauso gegeben, wie auch ich sie geschrieben hatte: schwierig...Aufgabe. Was erwartest Du noch von einem Lexikon?
> 
> Natürlich darf man "schwer" auch zu Aufgaben sagen, es ist sogar völlig üblich in gesprochener Sprache (wie ich übrigens gleich angemerkt hatte). Der Wahrig kommentiert dies hier ja gar nicht weiter!
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei, daß im Schriftdeutsch der Erhalt und die Unterscheidung beider Wörter wünschenswert ist und einen gewissen Bildungsstand dokumentiert.
> 
> Kajjo


 

Wahrig sagt:
Infolge der vielen Redewendungen, die DAS DEUTSCHE WÖRTERBUCH enthält, kann man es gleichzeitig auch als Stilwörterbuch ansehen.
 
Wörter oder Redewendung, zu denen keine besonderen Heinweise gegeben sind, betrachten wir als *hochsprachlich.*
 
“schwere Aufgabe” ist solch eine Redewendung
 
Wie war der Bildungsstand bei Goethe?
Zitat:
Goethe an Schiller:
_Denn statt des Symbols die Sache zu geben, ist freilich eine schwere Aufgabe_
Weimar am 29. December 1798
 
_Jenen ersten Theil hat Meyer zwar sehr schön vorgearbeitet, indem er alles zu Beherzigende trefflich bedacht und ausgedrückt hat; doch muß ich noch einige Stellen ganz umschreiben und das ist eine schwere Aufgabe._
Jena am 2. December 1803.


----------



## nic456

Ich möchte die Diskussion doch noch einmal aufgreifen, weil sie, wie ich meine, etwas vom rechten Wege abgekommen ist.
Die einen lehnen den Gebrauch von schwer im übertragenen Sinne ab und verweisen auf das bereits vorhandene Wort schwierig (Ideal der genauen Sprache, siehe Wittgensteins Tractatus Logico-philosophicus), die anderen machen auf den Sprachgebrauch aufmerksam, wonach schwer häufig im Sinne von schwierig verwendet wird.
Jetzt können beide Lager sogleich normative Folgerungen ziehen um ihre Position zu legitimieren, was die Fronten verhärtet und letztlich zwecklos ist, weil sich beide gegenseitig ein nicht zulässiges Werturteil vorhalten.
Meines Erachtens sollte die Frage sein, was jemanden dazu bringen kann, schwer im übertragenen Sinne zu gebrauchen, wenn auch schwierig verwandt werden könnte. Ist der Sprachgebrauch und Zusammenhang ermittelt, können beide Parteien wieder ihr Werturteil zu jedem Punkt abgeben. Zumindest wären beide aber auch um (hoffentlich) manche Erkenntnisse bereichert.

Den Beiträgen zufolge gibt es die folgenden Kontexte:
- Faulheit oder Unkenntnis des Sprechers (generell);
- anstrengend (Aufgabe, Buch, Musik - nicht leicht)
- gesprochene Sprache (was sich vielleicht durch die geringere Silbenzahl erklären lässt);
- ästhetisch (Reim);
- eine Unterscheidung zwischen erstem Eindruck (diffus - schwer) und erkannten schwierigen Stellen (differenziert – schwierig)?


----------



## Kajjo

Vielleicht sind Briefwechsel gar nicht so weit von gesprochener Sprache entfernt? Vielleicht nimmt sich ein Dichter besondere Freiheiten? Vielleicht war es vor 200 Jahren noch anders? Bezüglich Gedichten, gesprochener Sprache, Liedtexten, einigen stehenden Redewendungen und persönlichem Vorzug besteht ja auch gar keine Unstimmigkeit hier! Was soll also dieses Beispiel?

Wenn ein Muttersprachler "schwer" bevorzugt, sei es so! Wenn man jedoch einem *Deutschschüler* dies vermittelt, dann ist es meines Erachtens nicht gut! Man sollte zumindest erwähnen, daß eine schlampige Unterscheidung zwar in gesprochener Sprache üblich ist, aber in gehobenen Texten, z.B. im wissenschaftlichen und juristischen Umfeld, auf jeden Fall auf eine korrekte Verwendung wert gelegt wird.

Ist das wirklich umstritten?

Kajjo


----------



## I.C.

Eine Tätigkeit ist schwierig, sie fällt jemandem schwer.


----------



## I.C.

Da mir die Muße vergönnt ist, hier noch ein etwas ausführlicherer Kommentar:

Ein mechanisches Uhrwerk zusammenzusetzen, kann eine schwierige Aufgabe sein. 
In einem Wettkampf ein Gewicht bei ausgestrecktem Arm länger als alle anderen Teilnehmer parallel zum Boden zu halten, ist aber doch eher eine schwere Aufgabe. Der Komplexitätsgrad ist gering, das Gewicht wiegt schwer, und bei entsprechendem Ehrgeiz ist da auch noch der psychische Druck, der auf uns lastet.
Schwierige Arbeit -> diffizil, möglicherweise komplex oder knifflig (difficult work).
Schwere Arbeit -> eher physisch schwer, körperlich anstrengend (hard work), belastend.

Allgemeiner:
_Schwierig:_ diffizil, möglicher Verweis auf einen hohen Grad an Komplexität, hohe feinmechanische Anforderungen oder auf Überlegungen, die feine gedankliche Unterscheidungen erfordern.
_Schwer_: von hohem Gewicht, wörtlich, aber auch im übertragenen Sinne, in hohem Maße, auch auf das Gewicht, das auf uns lastet oder uns gar niederdrückt bezogen. Mühselig.

Schweren Herzens, ein schweres Los, seine Schuld wiegt schwer, die Schwere der Tat, schwere See, ein schwerer Sturm. 
Gedankenschwer. Mir ward der Kopf schwer. Schwer von Begriff, schwerhörig, schwerverwundet oder schwer verwundet. Schwererziehbar. Schwerverständlich. Schwer verständlich.

Am Ende eine langen Tages kann das Nachvollziehen eines schwierigen Gedankens schwerfallen. 
Für mich schwer faßbar, daß eine strikte Trennung zwischen „schwierig“ und „schwer“ möglich sein sollte. 
Schwer nachvollziehbar.

Gern zitiere ich aus einem Aphorismus des für seinen laxen Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache bekannten Karl Kraus:
„Schwer wird es dem Gedanken, Gasmaske und Panier zu verbinden. Die neue Waffe setzt den höchsten Mut bei dem voraus, den sie bedroht, und die höchste Feigheit bei dem, der sie anwendet.“

Gewicht sehe ich übrigens nicht als unveränderliche Eigenschaft eines Objekts an, sondern als eine Kraft, die dieses unter gewissen Umständen ausübt. Ein Objekt ist nicht schwer, es wiegt schwer.


----------



## Kajjo

I.C., Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!

Genau so sollte es in Schriftstücken sein und umgangssprachlich darf es auch mal etwas verwischen.

Bezüglich Deiner letzten Anmerkung: Richtig, allgemeinsprachlich und umgangssprachlich wird unter Gewicht die Masse eines Objekts verstanden. Technisch korrekt ist das Gewicht aber natürlich die Gewichtskraft in Newton und nicht eine Masse in Kilogramm.

Kajjo


----------



## I.C.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Richtig, allgemeinsprachlich und umgangssprachlich wird unter Gewicht die Masse eines Objekts verstanden. Technisch korrekt ist das Gewicht aber natürlich die Gewichtskraft in Newton und nicht eine Masse in Kilogramm.


 Klar, stelle ich nicht in Abrede, damit habe ich auch kein Problem.  
Aber ich denke, ein Verweis auf die grundlegende Unterscheidung könnte möglicherweise helfen, ein paar Feinheiten der Sprache zu erklären.


----------



## Kajjo

Richtig, vor allem auch ein paar Feinheiten der Physik. Schließlich ist nicht nur Sprache von Bedeutung...  

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## korosul

korosul said:
			
		

> Ich habe folgenden Satz gefunden:
> "Das Schreiben der Ausgabefunktion ist in der Regel nicht schwer."


Gibt es irgendeinen Unterschied mit dem Satz:
"Das Schreiben der Ausgabefunktion ist in der Regel nicht schwierig."
Danke


----------



## Kajjo

Nein, inhaltlich gibt es da keinen Unterschied!
Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Die folgenden Beiträge wurden von hier abgespalten.



Hutschi said:


> Ist "schwer=schwierig" eine regionale Wendung?



Ich würde eher sagen, es ist schlampiges Deutsch.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, FloVi, Du würdest also nie sagen: 
* Das war eine schwere Prüfung. 
* Das war eine schwere Aufgabe.
* Er hatte ein schweres Los.
* Die Aufgabe war schwer.

Ist das tatsächlich schlampig? Was ist "schlampig" in linguistischer Hinsicht?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, FloVi, Du würdest also nie sagen:
> * Das war eine schwere Prüfung.
> * Das war eine schwere Aufgabe.
> * Er hatte ein schweres Los.
> * Die Aufgabe war schwer.
> 
> Ist das tatsächlich schlampig? Was ist "schlampig" in linguistischer Hinsicht?


Sicherlich sagen umgangssprachlich fast alle mal _schwer_ statt _schwierig. _Ich würde das auch nicht als grundsätzlich falsch bezeichnen, aber es ist für gehobene Sprache unerläßlich und für Schriftsprache zumindest wünschenswert, die beiden Wörter zu unterscheiden. 

Flovis Ausdruck _schlampig_ gefällt mir sehr gut, denn es wird aus mangelnder Sorffalt und Mühe eine Unterscheidung nicht getroffen, die bei genauerer Betrachtung evident ist. Allerdings gibt es auch ein Vielzahl von Zweifelsfällen oder Mischfällen, in denen beide Adjektive möglich sind.

"Ein schweres Los/Schicksal" ist übrigens korrekt (es heißt nicht "schwierig", auch wenn dies im Einzelfall vielleicht denkbar wäre).

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, FloVi, Du würdest also nie sagen:
> * Das war eine schwere Prüfung.
> * Das war eine schwere Aufgabe.
> * Er hatte ein schweres Los.
> * Die Aufgabe war schwer.
> 
> Ist das tatsächlich schlampig? Was ist "schlampig" in linguistischer Hinsicht?



Die Beispiele sind doch standardsprachlich richtig? *wunder* (nach ÖWB zumindest - im Duden nicht?)
Da kann man persönlich natürlich konsequent Unterscheidungen machen, aber mangelnde Sorgfalt oder Schlampigkeit finde ich da doch eine sehr subjektive Evaluation.

Bei deiner Re-interpretation könnte man das der Sprecherin vorwerfen (auch wenn ich _Schlampigkeit_ als linguistischen Begriff nicht gut finde), weil Gedankenschritte ausgelassen sind, also nicht explizit gemacht werden, sodass eine andere Interpretation (das Pronomen auf die nächstliegende Nominalphrase zu beziehen) näher liegt.


----------



## cyanista

Ich bin vielleicht etwas schwer vom Begriff, aber es fällt mir schwer, FloVis und Kajjos Aussagen nachzuvollziehen. 

Ich habe gelernt, dass "schwer" unter anderem "mit Schwierigkeiten verbunden" bedeutet - und wir haben uns praktisch ausschließlich mit der Standardsprache befasst. DWDS listet schwere Arbeit, Aufgabe, Frage, Entscheidung, schwerer Kampf, schwere Jahre usw. ohne jegliche Anmerkung über ihre mögliche "Umgangssprachlichkeit". Q.

Spiegel online schreibt beispielsweise:
Es ist *schwer*, um nicht zu sagen unmöglich.
Für Zach wird es jetzt jedenfalls *schwer* in Köln.
Danach einen Arbeitsplatz zu finden, ist nicht *schwer*. Q.

Ich weiß nicht, wem ich glauben soll...


----------



## Kajjo

Wir haben dies bereits früher einmal ausführlich besprochen. Thread

Ich habe ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, daß _schwer_ nicht "grundsätzlich falsch" ist, aber eben auch nicht exakt. Eine Prüfung sollte in gehobener Sprache auf jeden Fall _schwierig _sein, auch wenn umgangssprachlich sehr oft _schwer_ gesagt wird. In gehobener Literatur (Veröffentlichungen, Dissertationen etc.) sollte immer klar unterschieden werden!

_Es ist schwierig zu entscheiden...
Die Analyse war schwierig...
_ 
Ganz wichtig ist aber insbesondere folgende Feststellung: Während _schwer_ sowohl _schwierig _(kompliziert) als auch _schwer_ (von hohem Gewicht, Last, Bürde) bedeuten kann, bedeutet umgekehrt _schwierig _niemals _hohes Gewicht. _Die Wörter sind also wirklich nicht gleichbedeutend, und die Verwechslung besteht nur in der Vereinfachung des Wortes _schwierig _zu dem häufigeren Wort _schwer_.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Ich denke, das ist ein klassischer Fall, wo sich eine unsaubere Sprechweise so etabliert hat, dass sie schon als richtig angesehen wird.



> * Das war eine schwere Prüfung.
> * Das war eine schwere Aufgabe.
> * Er hatte ein schweres Los.
> * Die Aufgabe war schwer.



Das habe ich nicht behauptet, ich habe das gleiche Recht "schlampig" zu sein, wie alle anderen. Natürlich rutscht mir das auch ab und zu raus, genau wie mir auch "macht Sinn" ab und zu über die Lippen kommt. Ich versuche es aber weitestgehend zu vermeiden, um solchen Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Beim "schweren Los" sehe ich das allerdings anders, weil die Redewendung ja tatsächlich auch auf ein (imaginäres) Gewicht abzielt, das dem Betroffenen auf den Schultern lastet.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ... Man sollte zumindest erwähnen, daß eine schlampige Unterscheidung zwar in gesprochener Sprache üblich ist, aber in gehobenen Texten, z.B. im wissenschaftlichen und juristischen Umfeld, auf jeden Fall auf eine korrekte Verwendung wert gelegt wird.
> 
> Ist das wirklich umstritten?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Das ist nicht umstritten, trifft aber auf den vorliegenden Fall nicht zu.
Juristischer und wissenschaftlicher Gebrauch verwendet Fachsprache. Diese definiert Wörter oft strenger oder gar anders als die Standardsprache oder die Umgangssprache. Wichtige Begriffe werden jeweils neu definiert. Das ist aber Fachsprache. Wir sollten sie nicht mit der Standardsprache verwechseln. Fachsprachen haben Angst vor Homonymen und ähnlichen Formen.

In der Umganssprache gibt es den Begriff: Das ist schwer in Ordnung (wirklich in Ordnung). In der Standardsprache überlappen sich die Begriffsfelder "schwer" und "schwierig", wie an zahlreichen Beispielen in der Diskussion gezeigt wurde und wie es auch von Wörterbüchern bestätigt wird. Eine für den Arzt schwierige Operation kann eine schwere Operation für den Patienten sein. Sie kann aber auch für den Arzt schwer sein. Es gibt hier Nuancen, die man ausdrücken kann.
Im Volksmund heißt es nicht nur aus Reimgründen: "Vater werden ist nicht schwer".


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Das ist nicht umstritten, trifft aber auf den vorliegenden Fall nicht zu.
> Juristischer und wissenschaftlicher Gebrauch verwendet Fachsprache.


Nein, Hutschi, dieses Argument ist nicht einschlägig. Juristische und wissenschaftliche Fachsprache umfaßt nicht normale Wörter wie _schwierig_, sondern sie fordert nur deren korrekte Verwendung. Wie du Dir denken kannst, verwenden alle Arten von qualitativ hochwertiger Schriften auch ganz allgemeines Vokabular -- und dieses Vokabular eben in korrekter, wohldefinierter Form. Ich habe die beiden Bereiche auch nur als Beispiele anspruchsvoller Schriftstücke genannt und wollte keineswegs auf fachsprachliche Sonderfälle abzielen -- wie kann man das bloß mißverstehen? Hier fängt schon wieder Wortklauberei abseits der Logik an.



> In der Umganssprache gibt es den Begriff:


Umgangssprache ist nun wieder das andere Extrem. In der Umgangssprache ist die Verwchslung von schwer und schwierig völlig üblich. Das haben Flovi und ich auch nie bestritten.



> In der Standardsprache überlappen sich die Begriffsfelder "schwer" und "schwierig"


Genau, so wie wir das schon lange gesagt haben. Es gibt Anwendungsfälle, in denen sich die Konzepte inhaltlich überlappen und solche, in denen beide regelhaft verwendet werden. 



> Eine für den Arzt schwierige Operation kann eine schwere Operation für den Patienten sein. Sie kann aber auch für den Arzt schwer sein. Es gibt hier Nuancen, die man ausdrücken kann.


Das ist doch der Sieg für Flovis und meine Argumentation. Jetzt siehst Du auch plötzlich die Nuancen. Um mehr ging es uns ja gar nicht! Wichtig ist doch nur, daß man die feinen Unterschiede dieser Begriffe erkennt und absichtlich korrekt einsetzt. Die Fähigkeit dazu kann man nur vermitteln, wenn man regelhaft zwischen diesen Begriffen unterscheidet und dies Deutschschülern oder lernenden Kindern korrekt vorlebt.

Mal allen Ernstes: Du siehst also den Unterschied und bist es bloß entweder aus dialektalen Gründen oder aus mangelndem Bewßtsein der Problematik (Flovis "Schlampigkeit") nicht gewohnt, die Begriffe klar zu differenzieren, oder? 

Ich verwende selbst ab und zu _schwer_ statt _schwierig_, aber ich versuche es in der Schriftsprache immer korrekt zu machen und mündlich je nach gegebener Sprachsitatuation.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

FloVi said:


> Ich denke, das ist ein klassischer Fall, wo sich eine unsaubere Sprechweise so etabliert hat, dass sie schon als richtig angesehen wird.


 
"Schwer" wird schon sehr lange in dieser "unsauberen" Sprechweise verwendet. Beispiel in _Deutsches Wörterbuch_ von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm

http://germazope.uni-trier.de/Proje...ttern=&textpattern=&lemmapattern=&verspattern=
Grimm:


> _vielfach aber wird das ausführen, das anspannung der kräfte fordert, hervorgehoben. _


 
_



... heute ohne nähere bestimmung in allgemeiner anwendung als adj. meist auf ein erlernen oder erfassen bezogen, wie es auch früher schon erscheint, sonst in der regel näher bestimmt oder durch schwierig ersetzt, schwere frag, quaestio difficilis, obscura. 

Click to expand...

 




			und wer schweer ding forschet
		
Click to expand...

 
(heutige Schreibweise: Und wer schwere Dinge erforscht)
ist bei Grimm sicher nicht auf das Gewicht bezogen.

_


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Mal allen Ernstes: Du siehst also den Unterschied und bist es bloß entweder aus dialektalen Gründen oder aus mangelndem Bewßtsein der Problematik (Flovis "Schlampigkeit") nicht gewohnt, die Begriffe klar zu differenzieren, oder?
> Kajjo


 
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es absolute Synonyme sind. Ich war nur erstaunt, dass "schwer" die Bedeutung "schwierig" in der Standardsprache _nicht _haben können solle. 

Der Ausgangspunkt war eine Form in der Art:

Hast Du die Tasche mitgebracht?
Nein, es/das war zu schwer. (Nein, es/das fiel mir zu schwer.)

In dieser Formulierung war es für mich gar keine Frage, dass "schwierig" gemeint sei. Die Frage nach dem regionalen Gebrauch war, ob das in anderen Regionen nicht der Fall sei.

Aus diesem Grunde ist es wichtig, zwischen den verschiedenen Bedeutungen von "schwer" zu unterscheiden.

Wenn das Gewicht gemeint ist, muss es heißen: Nein, _sie_ war zu schwer.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Natürlich darf man "schwer" auch zu Aufgaben sagen, es ist sogar völlig üblich in gesprochener Sprache (wie ich übrigens gleich angemerkt hatte). Der Wahrig kommentiert dies hier ja gar nicht weiter!
> 
> Ich bleibe dabei, daß im Schriftdeutsch der Erhalt und die Unterscheidung beider Wörter wünschenswert ist und einen gewissen Bildungsstand dokumentiert.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Bei einem Verhältnis von ca. 150000 für "schwere" zu 400000 (Google) für "schwierige" Aufgabe kann man wohl sagen, dass es hier nicht um den Bildungsstand geht. Es geht auch um Bedeutungsnuancen. "Schwere Aufgabe" schränkt "schwierige" Aufgabe ein und ist in vielen Fällen die bessere sprachliche Lösung. "Schwierige Aufgabe" sagt stärker etwas über die Komplexität und Widrigkeiten aus, "schwere Aufgabe" sagt eher etwas über die Belastung aus. In sehr vielen Fällen werden die Begriffe aber austauschbar auch in schriftlicher Form verwendet.

Beispiel: 


> Die Beinvenen haben die *schwere Aufgabe*, das Blut zurück zum Herz zu transportieren.http://www.lecommuniquesante.ch/DE/Articleact.asp?ID=1471


 


> Eine *schwierige Aufgabe*: Ausstoß von Dioxinen und Furanen weltweit verringern
> http://www.uni-protokolle.de/nachrichten/id/83779/


 
Wenn es allgemeine Schwierigkeiten gibt, sagt man eher "schwierig", wenn die Schwierigkeiten auf Belastungen beruhen, sagt man eher "schwer". Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Autoren beider Artikel über Bildung verfügen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Bei einem Verhältnis von ca. 150000 für "schwere" zu 400000 (Google) für "schwierige" Aufgabe kann man wohl sagen, dass es hier nicht um den Bildungsstand geht.


Weit gefehlt. Es gibt sogar Beispiele, in denen Google-Suchen eindeutig falsche Formen gegenüber richtigen Schreibweisen bevorzugen. Gerade das Internet wimmelt nur so von sprachlichen Grausamkeiten!



> Es geht auch um Bedeutungsnuancen.


Genau!



> "Schwere Aufgabe" schränkt "schwierige" Aufgabe ein und ist in vielen Fällen die bessere sprachliche Lösung.


_Schwer_ ist das allgemeinere Wort, _schwierig _ist spezieller. Welches von beiden die bessere sprachliche Lösung ist, hängt ganz von der gewollten Bedeutung ab. Ich empfinde _schwer_ als sehr häufig die schlechtere, schlampigere Wahl.



> In sehr vielen Fällen werden die Begriffe aber austauschbar auch in schriftlicher Form verwendet.


Richtig, und zwar überwiegend von jenen Personen, die sich der Nuancen nicht bewußt sind. Leider zielt ja auch die deutsche Schulbildung nicht gerade auf Sprachbeherrschung ab. Während sich im Deutschunterricht notfalls 20 Stunden in Folge darüber unterhalten wird, was Borchert mit einem bestimmten Satz gemeint haben mag, entfallen nur wenige Stunden auf grammatische Feinheiten und Vokabularnuancen. Das ist schade. 



> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Autoren beider Artikel über Bildung verfügen.


Über sprachliche Bildung? Wer weiß das schon! Ich korrigiere chemische Veröffentlichungen, die linguistisch haarsträubend sind -- obwohl die Autoren bestimmt exzellente Chemiker sind. Leider verfügen auch nicht mehr alle Journale über gute Lektoren, so daß viele sprachliche Ungereimtheiten den Weg in den Druck finden. Das macht die mangelhafte Sprache aber nicht besser, höchstens häufiger. Du wärest überrascht zu sehen, welche enorme Anzahl an Lektoranmerkungen die erste zurückgehende Version der meisten wissenschaftlichen Artikel enthält!

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> _Schwer_ ist das allgemeinere Wort, _schwierig _ist spezieller. Welches von beiden die bessere sprachliche Lösung ist, hängt ganz von der gewollten Bedeutung ab. Ich empfinde _schwer_ als sehr häufig die schlechtere, schlampigere Wahl. ...
> Kajjo


 
Im Allgemeinen stimme ich hier zu. 

Natürlich möchte ich auch, dass die richtigen Wörter bzw. Ausdrücke verwendet werden. Google ist für die Auswahl, was besser ist, oft nicht geeignet. Man muss immer - zumindest stichprobenartig - die Verwendung überprüfen.


----------



## FloVi

Hutschi said:


> "Schwer" wird schon sehr lange in dieser "unsauberen" Sprechweise verwendet.



Das ist alles sehr merkwürdig, ich kann mich nämlich noch genau an den Spruch unseres Deutschlehrers erinnern: _Schwer ist ein Felsen, ihn wegzurollen ist schwierig._ Man kann sich auf niemandem mehr verlassen. 

Allerdings werde ich die Unterscheidung weiterhin machen, denn ich empfinde sie als sehr nützlich. Das hat nix mit Dickköpfigkeit zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit der Frage, warum ich ein eventuell zweideutiges Wort verwenden soll, wenn es ein eindeutiges gibt.


----------



## Hutschi

FloVi said:


> Allerdings werde ich die Unterscheidung weiterhin machen, denn ich empfinde sie als sehr nützlich. Das hat nix mit Dickköpfigkeit zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit der Frage, warum ich ein eventuell zweideutiges Wort verwenden soll, wenn es ein eindeutiges gibt.


 
Manchmal kann man die Bedeutung besser mit dem jeweils anderen Wort ausdrücken. Die Eindeutigkeit wird meist durch den Kontext erreicht.

Man darf aber nicht annehmen, dass andere in jedem Fall das Gleiche verstehen. Manche Nuancen sind nur regional vorhanden oder in ganz bestimmtem Kontext, wo sie sich erhalten haben. 

Es gibt auch einen Sprachwandel, der regional oder abhängig von der sozialen Zugehörigkeit oder Bildung unterschiedlich ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## Acrolect

Hutschi said:


> Google ist für die Auswahl, was besser ist, oft nicht geeignet. Man muss immer - zumindest stichprobenartig - die Verwendung überprüfen.


Trotz aller Problematiken von Google (die natürlich auch bei _schwieriges Problem_ zum Tragen kommen): Bei 150000 Treffern für eine Kollokation finde ich, dass du auf der sicheren Seite stehst.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Trotz aller Problematiken von Google (die natürlich auch bei _schwieriges Problem_ zum Tragen kommen): Bei 150000 Treffern für eine Kollokation finde ich, dass du auf der sicheren Seite stehst.


150.000 Treffer sind keinesfalls viel für eine Wendung, die sehr oft in der gesprochenen Sprache auftritt. Man darf nicht vergessen, daß gerade in Chats, Foren, Blogs und privaten Internetseiten extrem viele Schreibfehler auftreten und die Sprachbeherrschung oder Sorgfaltsliebe der Teilnehmer häufig weit unterdurchschnittlich ist. 

Auch sollte man beachten, daß schon ganz zu Beginn klargestellt worden, daß "schwer" nicht grundsätzlich falsch, sondern eben nicht wünschenswert exakt ist. Solche Wortschlamperei ist natürlich gerade umgangssprachlich sehr verbreitet und schlägt sich auch entsprechend in Google-Studien nieder.

Vergleiche zum Beispiel in ähnlicher Größenordnung:
(richtig) Stegreif 152.000; "aus dem Stegreif" 88.600
(falsch) Stehgreif 89.000; "aus dem Stehgreif" 62.000



			
				Flovi said:
			
		

> warum ich ein eventuell zweideutiges Wort verwenden soll, wenn es ein eindeutiges gibt


Eben. Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Im übrigen darf man in der Tat in der Umgangssprache problemlos _schwer_ verwenden. Aber muß man das beibringen?

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Acrolect said:


> Trotz aller Problematiken von Google (die natürlich auch bei _schwieriges Problem_ zum Tragen kommen): Bei 150000 Treffern für eine Kollokation finde ich, dass du auf der sicheren Seite stehst.



Dann gilt das sicher erst recht für mehr als 300000 Treffer:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *302.000* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *rythmus*


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Vergleiche zum Beispiel in ähnlicher Größenordnung:
> (richtig) Stegreif 152.000; "aus dem Stegreif" 88.600
> (falsch) Stehgreif 89.000; "aus dem Stehgreif" 62.000
> Kajjo


 
Die Ursache ist hier sicherlich ein Sprachwandel, eine Uminterpretation.

Steg/reif vs. Steh/greif. - Es ist Volksetymologie.
Die Teile "Steg" und "Reif" werden im Zusammenhang nicht mehr erkannt und es wird uminterpretiert. Das ist ähnlich wie beim Tollpatsch/Tolpatsch.

Eigenartigerweise hat die Rechtschreibreform die etymologische Form bei "Stegreif" gelassen, bei "Tolpatsch" nicht.

Noch mal zu "schwer - schwierig":
Wenn das Wort "oft", oder wenn es statistisch gerechtfertigt ist, von mir aus auch "meist", dazugefügt wird, bin ich einverstanden.


> Auch sollte man beachten, ... , daß "schwer" nicht grundsätzlich falsch, sondern eben *oft/meist* nicht wünschenswert exakt ist.


 
Hutschi


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wenn das Wort "oft", oder wenn es statistisch gerechtfertigt ist, von mir aus auch "meist", dazugefügt wird, bin ich einverstanden.


Einverstanden.

Kajjo


----------

